
OS X on OS X - shawndumas
http://ntk.me/2012/09/07/os-x-on-os-x/
======
Morphling
What is the point of this?

I guess this could be useful if you are developing software for OS X and want
to keep your "personal" OS and developing OS separate.

~~~
kartikkumar
Dev sandbox.

